
Show HN: A simple Ruby script to convert maildir format file to JSON format - amalfra
https://github.com/amalfra/maildir2json
======
Amicius
How about a tool/script/program that converts a Google Takeout mbox file(s) to
a SQLite database? I could make use of _that_...

